# Austin TX -Want to meet at a park and sketch ?



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm thinking this sort of thing would be perfect. Meet at a park in a central location that we can all get to by bus, or a by bike. 
( I hate buses ! )

No rowdy crowds of people. No pressure to order food like at a restaurant, and absolutely no pressure to make empty conversation - just sketch away !

We don't have to even sit at the same table. We could each sketch something completely different.

Not an artist ? No problem. No one is there to criticize your art anyway.

Anyone interested ?

Think of this as baby steps. This is the first step. 
Giving an online speech in front of around 280+ plus is next. 

We could call ourselves the *A*ustin *A*rea *A*goraphobic *A*rtists *A*ssociation or 'A5'

How nerdy is that, right ?


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow - that fizzled.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Went down like a lead zeppelin.


----------



## ShawnB (Dec 25, 2012)

Fizzzzzle


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would meet up with you,but sadly I live in Houston-also I'm too young and my parents wouldn't let me hang out with someone they don't know _-_ Wish I could though dude-would enjoy doing that with you


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I know this is late, but i think this fizzled cause not many probably come to this sub.
Maybe try posting on reddits austinsocialanxiety sub or make a meetup.com group?


----------

